# Line popularity?



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Line now accounts for 1/4 of all Lyft rides, according to this article.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Haha

Bar hours, drunk dudes hoping for one last chance at forced proximity to inebriated women???


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

If you look at the lyft pax app it looks, to pass that if they are alone they should be asking for a line ride. It says 1-2 people. I don't mind line rides as it allows those of us who enjoy the PDB to get multiple rides in one trip, especially nice during peak times. It also allows me to get more on short trips as the added pick ups and drop offs add some time and miles to the trip. I drive mostly at a university so I have no problem with the kids saving some money, plus I have had trips where kids that did not know each other met someone from their home town or someone with the same major. Yesterday I had two young ladies with the same major 2 years apart, the older one was able to give some info about profs to avoid, when to take certain classes. It was nice to see a budding friendship.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

i only accepted line when doing PDB but it's been so long since i bothered with PDB. haven't accepted a line in a very long time.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Two pax, 30min......$2.62 

NO MORE LINE RIDES


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Two pax, 30min......$2.62
> 
> NO MORE LINE RIDES


Yeah but they build friendships and give good advices to each other while riding !


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Yeah but they build friendships and give good advices to each other while riding !


While you slowly slip into homelessness. Totally worth it


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

If the majority of us stopped accepting Line & Pool rides they would remove it from our market.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

NJAudiDriver said:


> If the majority of us stopped accepting Line & Pool rides they would remove it from our market.


I don't have an issue with Line as I get paid the same rate. Pool, on the other hand, i get paid less so I will never drive pool.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

FrankLStanton said:


> I don't have an issue with Line as I get paid the same rate. Pool, on the other hand, i get paid less so I will never drive pool.


This is a false meme that is laughed about by lyft employees whose internal data analytics shows them otherwise. you are perpetuating lyft propaganda.

in reality you make less per mile and less per hour doing Line because of all the slow turns, backtracking, and stoplights.

the successful drivers only worry about optimizing total miles, which means lots and lots of freeway miles, with due consideration to Prime and Surge. to do this, smart people avoid Line rides like you should avoid herpes.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Yeah but they build friendships and give good advices to each other while riding !


As they double ding your rating.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dropking said:


> in reality you make less per mile and less per hour doing Line because of all the slow turns, backtracking, and stoplights


If you use Maps or Waze then that issue is irrelevant, and Line pays more per mile than Pool.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

No pool no line.

_Fin_.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If you use Maps or Waze then that issue is irrelevant, and Line pays more per mile than Pool.


Huh? What issue is irrelevant?

And yes, Line pays more than Pool, but UberX and regular Lyft pay more than Line, sooo why would anyone like Line?.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Huh? What issue is irrelevant?
> 
> And yes, Line pays more than Pool, but UberX and regular Lyft pay more than Line, sooo why would anyone like Line?.


I'm with you there!


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

I hate when Pax says they need me to make 1 stop. They add the stop to the App but it is essentially a round trip. The 1st stop was at the Pizza Shop. I had to wait 3 mins for Pax to pick up their pre-ordered pizza. The 2nd & last stop was a return trip to home/original destination. And the Hot Pizza Box was placed in the leather seat and not on Pax lap. 










I was paid $13 for the round trip. Took 37 mins. I hated doing it but I was ok with the pay .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I've done $70-80-90 high-PT lines that I was QUITE happy with... as well as $30 extreme shortie extreme-PT lines that I felt were pretty decent consolation prizes.

Base rate lines though? YEAH RIGHT, DREAM ON.


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

200%/3.0x+ Line/Pool can pay very well. I had a ride a while back 3.5x Pool that got matched, the first trip was fairly short 4-5 miles, the 2nd rider paid $3.49 to go 12 miles at 3.5x, Uber took a nice hit on that one.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Haha
> 
> Bar hours, drunk dudes hoping for one last chance at forced proximity to inebriated women???


Well of you have a better place I can harass women, I'm all ears lol



Drastic said:


> I hate when Pax says they need me to make 1 stop. They add the stop to the App but it is essentially a round trip. The 1st stop was at the Pizza Shop. I had to wait 3 mins for Pax to pick up their pre-ordered pizza. The 2nd & last stop was a return trip to home/original destination. And the Hot Pizza Box was placed in the leather seat and not on Pax lap.
> 
> View attachment 221305
> 
> ...


They don't deliver? Lol


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Dropking said:


> This is a false meme that is laughed about by lyft employees whose internal data analytics shows them otherwise. you are perpetuating lyft propaganda.
> 
> in reality you make less per mile and less per hour doing Line because of all the slow turns, backtracking, and stoplights.
> 
> the successful drivers only worry about optimizing total miles, which means lots and lots of freeway miles, with due consideration to Prime and Surge. to do this, smart people avoid Line rides like you should avoid herpes.





Dropking said:


> Huh? What issue is irrelevant?
> 
> And yes, Line pays more than Pool, *but UberX and regular Lyft pay more than Line*, sooo why would anyone like Line?.


In my market rev/mile for Lyft is the same as X and Line which is more than Pool. Why would anyone do Pool? Rev/mile is my key metric and is why I favor short city rides vs long suburban rides (higher deadhead). YMMV.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

FrankLStanton said:


> In my market rev/mile for Lyft is the same as X and Line which is more than Pool. Why would anyone do Pool? Rev/mile is my key metric and is why I favor short city rides vs long suburban rides (higher deadhead). YMMV.


I get that but time matters too and your formula does not consider time.

let's say you took 3 short city rides in SF which would, on average, take an hour to finish in total and you covered 8 miles total in this time and made $24.00.

then let's say you took just one longish freeway trip in the next hour, 50 miles total, but you made $60 for those 50 miles.

you made $3 per mile in the first hour, but only $1.20 per mile in the second. yet which truly was the better hour?


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

I agree that time matters. So let's complete your hypothetical. 

Short ride of 8 miles generates $24 less the cost for 16 miles (to/return), say $6.40, yields a little less than $18 or $12/hr.

Long ride of 50 miles generates $60 less the cost for 100 miles (to/return), say $40, yields $20 or $10/hr.

In most cases, driving 8 miles to return will take less than 1/2 hr, while, driving the 50 miles will take about an hour.

Further, with the short ride, there is less mileage on the car at the end of the day.

Conclusion: I'll take the short ride in your example because I would end up with more remaining life in my car (84 miles), more time on my hands (1/2hr) and, if you look at the hourly, more money in my pocket (~$2). 

As drivers we all tend to forget about the cost of driving in both time and miles. Instead, we tend to focus on the hourly rate which doesn't tell the full story. YMMV


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

FrankLStanton said:


> I agree that time matters. So let's complete your hypothetical.
> 
> Short ride of 8 miles generates $24 less the cost for 16 miles (to/return), say $6.40, yields a little less than $18 or $12/hr.
> 
> ...


why would you not "return" with a paying customer?

Also, life of your car is not exclusively measured by miles. in sf, for example, 50 street miles will put significantly more wear and tear on your car than 50 free way miles.

And the government is subsidizing you based on miles only (!) for tax purposes, so if you have a low cost car like a prius you will will actually profit more with more miles driven!


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

In an ideal world you will have a return trip or trips, I agree. 

That said, the purpose of my post was not to debate your hypothetical. Rather, my purpose was to highlight the incompleteness of the thought associated with said hypothetical by presenting the cost side of the equation. 

Have a great day?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Will never drive either again, all my problems went away when I started to let those pings go away lol


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Drastic said:


> I hate when Pax says they need me to make 1 stop. They add the stop to the App but it is essentially a round trip. The 1st stop was at the Pizza Shop. I had to wait 3 mins for Pax to pick up their pre-ordered pizza. The 2nd & last stop was a return trip to home/original destination. And the Hot Pizza Box was placed in the leather seat and not on Pax lap.
> 
> View attachment 221305
> 
> ...


Doooood. Thats $20/hr GROSS. How could anyone be happy with that pay in NY f'n City?



Dropking said:


> I get that but time matters too and your formula does not consider time.
> 
> let's say you took 3 short city rides in SF which would, on average, take an hour to finish in total and you covered 8 miles total in this time and made $24.00.
> 
> ...


The long trip hour wins every f'n time unless its pulling you out of a surging or subsidized area.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KungFuPanda said:


> 200%/3.0x+ Line/Pool can pay very well. I had a ride a while back 3.5x Pool that got matched, the first trip was fairly short 4-5 miles, the 2nd rider paid $3.49 to go 12 miles at 3.5x, Uber took a nice hit on that one.


3.3X Pool. I never wanted it to end. Clowncar me...












Dropking said:


> I get that but time matters too and your formula does not consider time.
> 
> let's say you took 3 short city rides in SF which would, on average, take an hour to finish in total and you covered 8 miles total in this time and made $24.00.
> 
> ...


I had 2 recent Surge rides that illustrate this perfectly.

First one 2.5X Surge in crosstown traffic on D.C. roads that people in Afghanistan laugh at. $12 payout for 15 minutes (not counting the $5 tip):










This was almost all highway miles. Lower Surge (2.2X) but much more profitable:










I'll take the dead highway miles back every time.


----------



## BuckD (Apr 16, 2018)

Yesterday in LA, line added to my Que while still driving PAX (every...single...time). Two PAX, 27 minutes, $5.86 earning. Never again, and I have to go offline after every ride to make sure they don't add them.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Is it true pool pays less when I do the math it doesn’t? Im not talking about time wasted etc and can’t you just shut off new request And make it an UberX ride


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> They don't deliver? Lol


Ubereats guy was on the lyft app doing a Line


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I love lines, I pick up the first pax and then all other pick-ups I get paid going to. Usually after first others are on the way and all get dropped off close together. I tend to get $3-$5 more on a line then I would have gotten just taking the first pax.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

The problem with Line is that with even logging out, you can't stop auto add-ons until the Line is complete. I've been stuck in a line for 45 minutes and made $12. At least with Pool is you can quit using Stop New Requests. 

This is why the only time I ever except Line (or Pool) is with a really good PT/Surge.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> The problem with Line is that with even logging out, you can't stop auto add-ons until the Line is complete. I've been stuck in a line for 45 minutes and made $12. At least with Pool is you can quit using Stop New Requests.
> 
> This is why the only time I ever except Line (or Pool) is with a really good PT/Surge.


The base rate endless line is a dealbreaker unless you're going for pdb .


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

On a line you can log out usine "last ride" option. I had a 3 rider ride this morning, the first rider was picked during a 100% prime, so the entire line was that. What would have been a $3 ride turned into a $12 ride. Fun passengers made it even better.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

William Fenton said:


> On a line you can log out usine "last ride" option. I had a 3 rider ride this morning, the first rider was picked during a 100% prime, so the entire line was that. What would have been a $3 ride turned into a $12 ride. Fun passengers made it even better.


Last I checked, you can hit Last Ride, but it doesn't stop them from giving you more line rides. Last Ride just means once they no longer find any matches for you, it logs you off when you drop off the last pax. Now it's been a long time since I have done a Line ride. But the last time I did, that was the case.

After hitting Last Ride I got matched with another rider. Then, as we were on the expressway to the airport, I got matched with yet another one and there was no way for me get to the exit to pick them up. Taking the next exit would have meant adding an extra 15 minutes or more just to backtrack. So I just kept driving until they cancelled.

No thanks. I will stick to just regular good ole Lyft.


----------

